# Graphic Designer with 6.5 yrs exp, One year exp working with HP Aus on 456 VISA



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for Graphic Designer job in Australia. I have total of 6.5 yrs of experience. I have also worked with HP Australia for almost 1 year on 456 Business VISA. Now searching for 457 sponsorship.

Please assist me regarding.

Regards


----------

